# Koch Commercial Smoker



## chefbunwoo (Jul 10, 2010)

I just ran across this Koch smoker and vacuum sealer for sale.  What are they worth.  Does anyone have any experience with either of these?


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 11, 2010)

Here is a link to their site, they are from here in Kansas City MO...

http://www.kochequipment.com/site/equipment/index.php


----------

